# Are all Kiwisavers created equal?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

In Australia there are so many different Superannuation Funds, its hard to pick one.

Is this the same in NZ with the Kiwisaver? Or is there just one?

Thanks,
PP


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Australia there are so many different Superannuation Funds, its hard to pick one.
> 
> ...


No there are lots. Most of the major banks have one. And they're just as equal as bank accounts - i.e. not! 

Here's the Government website: KiwiSaver


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

ah great, more reading 

thanks topcat


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> ah great, more reading
> 
> thanks topcat


What visa are you coming to NZ on ?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, at this stage its just a work visa valid for under 2 years - hopefully the work is there and will enable us to stay longer and get PR.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi, at this stage its just a work visa valid for under 2 years - hopefully the work is there and will enable us to stay longer and get PR.


Ok but be aware you won't be eligible for Kiwisaver until you hold residency.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

escapedtonz said:


> Ok but be aware you won't be eligible for Kiwisaver until you hold residency.


Ah well that changes a few things....so we will leave the AU Super where it is for now - thank you


----------

